# Do Irish issued contactless credit cards work on the London Tube?



## Brendan Burgess (29 Nov 2017)

I have an Oyster Card which is great for trips to London. 

I see now that they accept UK issued contactless debit cards and contactless cards from some other countries. 

Has anyone used their Irish AIB Visa debit card on the Tube? 

If it works, it's the best way to pay as it's quicker and it's cheaper than buying Tube tickets.

Brendan


----------



## SANTA10 (29 Nov 2017)

Irish contactless credit cards work. it's like a leap card, tap on/tap off. My OH was there last weekend and used a credit card to pay for the tube. Very handy, he said! Not sure about debit cards cause he was worried you might be charged per transaction so used a credit card.


----------



## askU (29 Nov 2017)

Which is better value? The Oyster Card or The credit card tap?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Nov 2017)

I think that they are the same price. 

Brendan


----------



## delfio (29 Nov 2017)

Do AIB charge for using visa debit cards in UK, if you decide to use oyster card it cost £5 but you can return the card and get money refunded before you leave London.


----------



## Leo (29 Nov 2017)

Looks like 1.75% cross-border fee for AIB debit & credit cards. BOI state 2% cross-border fee for debit cards and 2.25 for credit cards.


----------



## NewEdition (30 Nov 2017)

Considering there is a cross border charge by Irish banks, is it cheaper than buying a ticket on the oystercard as well as buying a ticket in the traditional way?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Nov 2017)

Buying a ticket in the traditional way is out because of the queues. 

2% of, say, €20 a day is 40 cents.  Well worth it for an occasional visitor to London. 

A regular visitor should get a UK debit card. 

Brendan


----------



## delfio (30 Nov 2017)

NewEdition said:


> Considering there is a cross border charge by Irish banks, is it cheaper than buying a ticket on the oystercard as well as buying a ticket in the traditional way?



https://www.londontoolkit.com/briefing/oystercard.htm


----------



## Itchy (2 Dec 2017)

Revlout card works if you have one too.


----------



## Lightning (3 Dec 2017)

Brendan Burgess said:


> A regular visitor should get a UK debit card.



As Itchy indicated, a Revolut card is the cheapest method, no FX fees (in most cases) and contactless. I have used a Revolut card on the London transport with no issues.


----------



## newirishman (3 Dec 2017)

I've used an n26 debit card with no issues and no FX fees on London transport. Takes a bit until the final tally comes through but works in general.


----------



## Itchy (4 Dec 2017)

I wonder does apple/android pay work also?


----------

